
It’s Time to Regulate the Hell Out of Credit Reporting Agencies – Mother Jones - aaronbrethorst
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2017/09/its-time-to-regulate-the-hell-out-of-credit-reporting-agencies/
======
pacificmint
I like the way Germany has done it. They have one (as in _exactly_ one) credit
reporting agency. That way if there is bad data stored about you, there is
only one place to correct it. They also have pretty clear ways of checking
your info and correcting it.

What's more important, this one agency is not a for profit entity. Instead
it's a type of coop, and it's shareholders are all the users of the data, i.e.
the banks and other financial service providers. Seems to avoid some of the
conflicts of interest we are seeing with the American credit agencies.

~~~
germanier
There are multiple credit reporting agencies in Germany that are actively used
by lenders, the others have just managed to keep a low profile. Arvato
Infoscore and Creditreform Boniversum both have high-quality data just like
the well-known Schufa.

